# نانو شيلد و اقوى عروض نهاية العام خصم 50 %



## نانو شيلد (29 ديسمبر 2013)

مفاجئة العام الجديد من نانو شيلد و اقوى عروض نهاية العام الحالي

1/2 عليك و 1/2 علينا على افلام العزل الحراري







يسري العرض لمده اسبوع فقط من 28 / 12 / 2013 الموافق 25 / 2 / 1435
الى 2 / 1 / 2013 الموافق 1 / 3 / 1435 ه


افلام نانو شيلد المعالجة بتقنية النانو سيراميك صديقة البيئة 
و التي تعزل 96% من الاشعة تحت الحمراء و تعزل 99.9 من الاشعة الضارة فوق البنفسجية التي تسبب 

مشاكل للجلد كما تسبب تلف و بهتان للممتلكات داخل المبنى

و من اهم اسباب اعتماد افلام نانو شيلد للمستشفيات انها :

ان افلام النانو سيراميك من نانو شيلد هي افلام غير عاكسه للرؤية ذات مظهر طبيعي ليلا و نهارا

افلام النانو سيراميك من نانو شيلد هي افلام 100 % خالية من الالوان الاصطناعيه
افلام النانو سيراميك من نانو شيلد هي افلام 100% خالية من الألياف المعدنية
افلام النانو سيراميك من نانو شيلد هي افلام ثابتة اللون و لا تتأكسد من عوامل الجو
افلام النانو سيراميك من نانو شيلد هي افلام صديقة للبيئة "eco-friendly"




وتعني افلام مصنعه من مواد خاصة جدا تعني بصحة الانسان والبيئة ولا تنتج مواد ضاره بالبيئة 
وهي توفر في استهلاك الكهرباء لتقليلها من عمل الكومبريسور للمكيفات 

بسبب رفضها حرارة الشمس تحت الحمراء مما يحتفظ بروده المكان و تقليل عمل الكومبريسور 
و تقليص مصروف الكهرباء 50 %










الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل









الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل


----------

